# smoked beef hearts, cure or no cure?



## chicagorare (Sep 22, 2017)

I've been playing with beef hearts lately, a local place has them on a regular basis for $1.29/lb and they are surpisingly easy to cook and tasty (to me).  I recent tried smoking one, aimed for 8 hours, but ended up 12.  Wrapped it and set it in the fridge overnight, then sliced, at it was heaven.  I am now considering a doing a batch of 4, but have seen some conflicting opinoins about where to cure it first.  I have Prague, Insta, and Mortons, but only use them for jerky.  Any reason I should consider curing this next batch?  I'm not brining it first (i think this is the decision point on curing or not, right?), and I am making sure to bring it 140-160 at some point.

Thoughts?

If it matters this a bradley 4 rack digital, I'm doing 3 hours smoke (hickory or mesquite) then the rest without.  200 for first hour, then 140 for next 8, then crank the heat until internal is acceptable then pull.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 25, 2017)

All meat that is smoked, at a temperature less than 225, should have cure #1 protecting it from growing botulism...


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 25, 2017)

Cr, This is how I did  deer heart last fall, maybe too rare for your liking but no cure needed at higher temps and shorter cook times. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/254476/smoked-deer-heart


----------



## chicagorare (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks for clarification on when to use Cure #1.

The deer heart looks great, definately not too rare for my taste.

So I had already smoked it before getting these replies.  Another forum suggested no cure, just 225 until internal is 150.  I ended up doing 4 hours at 225, then had to leave for a few hours so set it to 180 for another 3, then when i got home I cranked the heat until the internal was 150-160.  This time I sliced it while it was still warm. 

Thoughts?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 25, 2017)

Being a whole muscle, as long  as you didn't prod it poke it and you reached an internal temp of 140 in four hours or less you should be fine.


----------

